
A list of all Microsoft Trademarks - kyledreger
http://www.microsoft.com/About/Legal/EN/US/IntellectualProperty/Trademarks/EN-US.aspx
======
indrora
This is vaguely scary. There's even some /standard words/ in there:
Exhibition® Expression®

Now, I realize that most (if not all) trademarks are only valid for a
particular context, but some of these trademarks are just strange, such as
"JScript®"

Others i didn't know MS had aquired: Rare® (Rare logo)®

my USD$0.02

~~~
matthew-wegner
Microsoft bought Rare awhile ago:

"In September 2002, the Stamper brothers sold their 51% interest in Rare to
Microsoft; following this, Nintendo sold their 49% stake in the company as
well. Microsoft paid a total of $375 million to own 100% of the company."

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rare_(company)>

They actually released some games for Nintendo platforms after the
acquisition, which must have made for some interesting negotiations.

~~~
thristian
It amuses me that "ULTIMATE PLAY THE GAME" is still a carefully-shepherded
trademark; that's what Rare was called back in the 80s when they got their
start making games for 8-bit home computers.

------
grantlmiller
"BudLight" wtf!?!? err, wait... "BugLight". Selective dyslexia or 6pm Freudian
slip?

